# Upcoming ice fishing lakes



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

Where are some goods lakes to ice fish on this winter? I'm going to try ice fishing this year but I do not know where to go.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Look in the hard water fishing section. There is a page titled 66 days and counting currently. They will point you in the right direction for sure. People fish most all of them if the ice is thick enough. Portage lakes, nimi, wb, and others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

You have Wingfoot, Mogadore, and Mosquito. All good for pan fish. If you want some Walleyes, Lake Erie is the lake to go to.


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok great Thank You both for sharing


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

muscleman said:


> Ok great Thank You both for sharing


I would add the Portage Lakes in the mix as well.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

muscleman said:


> Where are some goods lakes to ice fish on this winter? I'm going to try ice fishing this year but I do not know where to go
> 
> Mosquito and Pyma are my go to lakes in the Northeast. Mosquito has some really nice Pike fishing through the ice and Pyma has nice pan fish and channel cats. Walleye are good in both lakes also. Where are you at in? If you are close to Bula or Geneva I can put you on some small pan fish spots if you are interested.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I always try for inland eyes ice fishing and get 0-3 at our N.E. ohio lakes on a trip, I've never limited. Some guys know their spots and can get on them.

We have many great panfish lakes in Ohio and that's when everyone is targeting those 8-13" sunfish/panfish.

Panfish I'd suggest mogadore, Nimisila,turkeyfoot.

Eyes I'd suggest mosquito,milton or attwood. Some guys love berlin but I've only seen eyes there on my camera, never touched one.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Out of state try Saginaw Bay, short drive, 8 walleye limit per day, max in possession is 3 days catch, 2 of which must be processed already, preferably frozen . Not a bad 3 day getaway.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Biggest suggestion as you are wanting to try ice fishing, DO NOT go out alone. Just ask and I am sure we can get someone to show you the ropes.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m from southern Ohio. Thanks


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

I met Crankit at Portage Lakes this weekend while fishing. He came over in his awesome Ranger bass boat. We chatted for awhile, and he gave me some good tips and location for panfishing. Wow he knows his stuff. What a really nice guy to share his locations on the lake. I boated alot of keeper crappies. im going to remember the location for ice time!!


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m always here to help a brother, and share locations on lakes so everyone can enjoy catching fish! I’m glad I help ya out MM.


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

Going to hit a lake this weekend. Portage, Nimisilla, or Wingfoot in search of crappies and big gills. What everyones thoughts?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Did anyone ever notice how you never see muscleman and crankit at the same time? You don't think...Nah, couldn't possibly be the same person, no one is that pathetic.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

swone said:


> Did anyone ever notice how you never see muscleman and crankit at the same time? You don't think...Nah, couldn't possibly be the same person, no one is that pathetic.


Where's bobberbucket when you need him. Lol

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jjanda said:


> Where's bobberbucket when you need him. Lol
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Sitting here with my jiffy pop minding my business.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Could MM be the briefly seen Lakemaster?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> Sitting here with my jiffy pop minding my business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget your beer of choice with that popcorn.


----------



## defnotswone (Oct 18, 2020)

muscleman said:


> I met Crankit at Portage Lakes this weekend while fishing. He came over in his awesome Ranger bass boat. We chatted for awhile, and he gave me some good tips and location for panfishing. Wow he knows his stuff. What a really nice guy to share his locations on the lake. I boated alot of keeper crappies. im going to remember the location for ice time!!


that’s so funny because I had a very similar experience with swone. He has a heavily indebted Lund and we were at Berlin but otherwise it was incredibly similar, we caught barracuda, blacktip sharks,snapper and even some grouper and at the end of the day a magical manatee swooped us up and took us home and when I woke up swone’s boat was cleaned and put away with a full tank of gas. Thanks so much for sharing Musclyarms


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

defnotswone said:


> that’s so funny because I had a very similar experience with swone. He has a heavily indebted Lund and we were at Berlin but otherwise it was incredibly similar, we caught barracuda, blacktip sharks,snapper and even some grouper and at the end of the day a magical manatee swooped us up and took us home and when I woke up swone’s boat was cleaned and put away with a full tank of gas. Thanks so much for sharing Musclyarms


That’s Swone I seen him and silky land an 12ft gator at summit lake with a cane pole no net! They barehanded it into the boat poured a half gallon of jack Daniels down it’s throat. ( to relax it of course ). They snapped a quick pic Kissed him right on the snout and rolled his drunk butt back in the drink like true CPR sportsman! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm heading to Mogadore on Thursday. I heard alot of good things about it. Big crappies and Bass. Any suggestions where to fish since its my first time at the lake


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> Could MM be the briefly seen Lakemaster


 Hey Evinrude58 who is Lakemaster?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The person that handles my requests for fishing information is Helen Waite. If you need some information I would suggest that you go to Helen Waite.


muscleman said:


> I'm heading to Mogadore on Thursday. I heard alot of good things about it. Big crappies and Bass. Any suggestions where to fish since its my first time at the lake


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

swone said:


> The person that handles my requests for fishing information is Helen Waite. If you need some information I would suggest that you go to Helen Waite.


Who is Helen Waite my friend?


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Crankit said:


> Who is Helen Waite my friend?


Mm called me has no idea who she is


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

swone said:


> The person that handles my requests for fishing information is Helen Waite. If you need some information I would suggest that you go to Helen Waite.


who is she. we never heard of her sorry


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

swone said:


> The person that handles my requests for fishing information is Helen Waite. If you need some information I would suggest that you go to Helen Waite.


Aye the lady of the lake! Bless her heart she’s sold gold! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

muscleman said:


> who is she. we never heard of her sorry


You won’t get a straight answer


----------



## defnotswone (Oct 18, 2020)

Seriously you need to go to Helen Waite if you want a straight answer.


----------



## muscleman (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm new and just asking Ok then


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

See, that’s the thing, you’re not new, you’re crankit’s second account. I don’t know whom you think you are fooling but it certainly isn’t me. Good day sir.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

This man is literally delirious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

You know the type, louder than a motorbike but wouldn’t bust a grape in a fruit fight


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

swone said:


> See, that’s the thing, you’re not new, you’re crankit’s second account. I don’t know whom you think you are fooling but it certainly isn’t me. Good day sir.


It’s funny how observant ice fishermen are. We’re all about the details these attempts by Stan are so rookie it’s almost too easy to spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> This man is literally delirious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, just stupid!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I feel duped for answering originally. He has way to much time on his hands to switch accounts and talk to himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It must be October...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

When he wrote all that good stuff about Stan...


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

You mean about the ranger bass boat with the custom unicorn gelcoat on the bow. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jjanda said:


> You mean about the ranger bass boat with the custom unicorn gelcoat on the bow.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Yep that’s the one! The mane on that mythical pony is all the colors of the rainbow!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

